

Errors detected in Open Source projects by the PVS-Studio developers - AndreyKarpov

We regularly check various open-source projects with PVS-Studio and send analysis results to developers and usually describe them in our posts as well. Besides, we add them into our bug database. This database is posted below on this page.<p>The bugs are grouped according to the number of the diagnostic rule that is used to detect them. This number is given in the left column. Click on it to see the diagnostic rule description in the documentation. The right column contains a link to the corresponding error samples.<p>Some diagnostics haven't detected any bugs in open-source projects yet. The lower you are in the list, the more diagnostics with no error samples there will be. The reason is simple: the later a certain rule had been added, the fewer projects were analyzed with this rule included into the rule set and therefore the fewer chances for it to demonstrate its capabilities.<p>The fact that projects were being checked at different times determines one more special thing about the bug database. We have deliberately refused to implement an option to view all the bugs found in a particular project: this might lead to an incorrect impression regarding the number of errors in the project and the analyzer's capabilities. You see, the tool is rapidly developing. While it found 10 bugs in a project one year ago, it doesn't mean at all that it will find the same amount now. Compare, for instance, the reports of ReactOS checks: first report http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0076/ , second report http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0192/ (a year and a half later).<p>You can offer us other open-source projects for analysis. The project types supported by PVS-Studio are given in the tool description.<p>This database may serve a unique resource for reflection on coding standards development, concepts of articles on programming rules, and help you in other researches regarding enhancing software reliability. We wish you interesting researches.
======
AndreyKarpov
Bug database: <http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/>

